# Bench testing the GE EV-1 Controller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not sure about an SCR controller, but I know a good way to test newer 
controllers is with a light bulb. It won't pull much current, but you 
should see the light bulb brighten as you ramp the throttle up.

damon


>From: Steve Powers <[email protected]>
>Reply-To: [email protected]
>To: ev <[email protected]>
>Subject: Bench testing the GE EV-1 Controller
>Date: Mon, 30 Jul 2007 08:18:10 -0700 (PDT)
>
>As I wrote last week, I am selling off my old parts
>that are just laying around in the garage. Before I
>sell any of them, I need to be sure they still work.
>
>In the past, I tested these EV-1's outside the car,
>but I had trouble. Without a series wound motor
>connected to it, it is difficult. Also, you can't
>free spin a series wound motor, even if I had a spare
>lying around. So, just connecting it to any old
>series motor (unloaded) is a recipe for disaster.
>
>What I did is just put a load between A1 and A2.
>Then, I jumpered from T2 to A1. But, I think the
>device is trying to read a voltage across T2 and A1 to
>calculate how much current is flowing. With the
>jumper, it is reading 0 volts = 0 current. It runs up
>to about 20% duty cycle and then faults. Actually, it
>starts pulsing the load at maybe 2 Hz. I believe that
>is some type of fault condition.
>
>I am testing with 36 V (3 x 12 V batteies). The load
>I am using is a perm mag motor.
>
>This is the exact same thing that happened last time I
>tried to test outside the car. In the car it worked
>fine then. I just want a way to test it outside the
>car without having to uninstall / reinstall each of
>them.
>
>I'd appreciate any help. Thoughts on how to properly
>bench test one of these.
>
>Thanks,
>
>Steve
>
>
>
>____________________________________________________________________________________
>Be a better Heartthrob. Get better relationship answers from someone who 
>knows. Yahoo! Answers - Check it out.
>http://answers.yahoo.com/dir/?link=list&sid=396545433
>

_________________________________________________________________
http://im.live.com/messenger/im/home/?source=hmtextlinkjuly07


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Steve Powers wrote:
> 
> > In the past, I tested these EV-1's outside the car,
> > but I had trouble. Without a series wound motor
> ...


----------

